# Bears on Monroe Mountain?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Does anyone know what the current estimate for black bears on Monroe Mountain is?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

From the video of the DWR doing their tagging activities they claim to not know if there are only a couple thousand in the whole state or 20x that amount, I forget the exact figure, but the range was a huge statistical difference with no real meaning from what I recall. Point being, could be 1 or 1,000...


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

43 bears


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

43?? Ya right,, -_O- ,,You trying to give Iron bear a heart attack or what?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Goofy, it was the first number that popped in my head so I went with it. :lol:


----------

